# Tree I'd please



## homemade (Jun 2, 2016)

I need some help identifying the tree in my back yard. 















I think it's a type of locust but no thorns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redlawn 78 (Jun 3, 2016)

Any flowers? If its a locust w/o thorns it may be robinia psudoacacia 'Purple Robe' which has pinkish purple sweet pea like flowers.


----------



## homemade (Jun 3, 2016)

redlawn 78 said:


> Any flowers? If its a locust w/o thorns it may be robinia psudoacacia 'Purple Robe' which has pinkish purple sweet pea like flowers.




No flowers at this time. I really don't believe it has any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 5, 2016)

I just found a great web site for leaf ID, but I didn't see yours!
http://leafsnap.com/species/


----------



## Del_ (Jun 5, 2016)

The cultivar 'Shademaster'.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jun 5, 2016)

Sure looks like Honey Locust to me - maybe a thornless variety. https://www.arborday.org/trees/treeguide/TreeDetail.cfm?ItemID=852


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 5, 2016)

I've been looking at leaves of the thornless locust and I'm not convinced that's what this is.
The leaves just don't look similar enough to me...
Here's an enlargement of theOP leaves:





And here's the thornless honey locust. These are more rounded and not "feathery" at the tip.

They just don't look the same to me.
Edit: definitely Not the locust - after looking at the enlarges second image, you can see those leaves are opposite and what the OP has the leaves are alternate.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 5, 2016)

honey locust


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 5, 2016)

buzz sawyer said:


> Sure looks like Honey Locust to me - maybe a thornless variety. https://www.arborday.org/trees/treeguide/TreeDetail.cfm?ItemID=852


I agree it is Honey Locust.


----------



## TNTreeHugger (Jun 5, 2016)

I just found another image of the honey locust... I have to agree.


----------



## Del_ (Jun 5, 2016)

Del_ said:


> The cultivar 'Shademaster' or maybe another cultivar.



http://landscapeplants.oregonstate.edu/plants/gleditsia-triacanthos-var-inermis


----------



## Ella Rollins (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm not sure.. But anyway this looks great.. I'ts a beautiful tree


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 9, 2016)

TNTreeHugger said:


> I've been looking at leaves of the thornless locust and I'm not convinced that's what this is.
> The leaves just don't look similar enough to me...
> Here's an enlargement of theOP leaves:
> View attachment 506745
> ...


Good point - note the leaf attachment - Alternate instead of opposite.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Aug 9, 2016)

Maybe Western Soapberry?


----------



## AGoodSteward (Aug 11, 2016)

I believe that is a Black or possibly yellow locust. The bark on a mature honey locust is more deeply fissured and the habit in the crown closely resembles ones I've worked in. Also have seen the alternating leaves on blacks never on a honey.


----------



## moondoggie (Aug 11, 2016)

Looks like black/wild cherry bark and leaves to me.


----------

